# Girls working the Sasanqua camillia today



## mc1960 (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

We had camellias in Richmond, VA when I was growing up, in a sheltered back yard. My master gardener wife says they grow them at the Smithsonian in DC, but thinks our West Virginia apiary might be a tad too far north. Anyone have experience with them in WV?

Our bees came out to play during a warm spell last weekend. Just orientation and cleansing flights, I expect, as we're otherwise bloomed out up here.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

it probably all depends on their micro climate (whether they are protected by the house, barn etc). Here in the tidewater part of VA, they bloom in Oct & Nov and then get hit with the first freezing frost in late Nov. Then we will have a warm spell and a few buds will pop out for the girls to work in mid Dec. Then they get frozen again. I would think if you wanted to go to the work of covering the bushes during the hard freezes, things would work out better.

You might also consider Mahonia. Those flowers are more tolerant of the cold. They don't yield quite as much pollen as the camellias do, but it gets the girls out and about on the warm winter days in Dec/Jan.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks. I forwarded that to the MG I cluster with.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. Here in rainy southern Ohio, the only bee I have seen in days are dead ones on the front of the hive. Man, I can't wait for spring. Me and the girls hate winter.

But at least it's not snowing!


----------



## mc1960 (Jul 28, 2014)

What is this winter thing you mention? lol



BeeMoose said:


> Thanks for the picture. Here in rainy southern Ohio, the only bee I have seen in days are dead ones on the front of the hive. Man, I can't wait for spring. Me and the girls hate winter.
> 
> But at least it's not snowing!


----------

